# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software)  Motorola XT860 4G Firmware + rsd + usb driver + guide here

## mohamed73

*Tools We Need To Flash The Phone: 
MicroUSB*  *RSD Lite :*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Motorola Andriod USB Driver:*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Motorola Xt860 Flash File:*
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Perform HardReset ...Put Phone In FastBoot Mode ...After Installing Softwares Needed ..Install Driver If Needed*  *Browse XT860 .XML file At RSD Lite Then Press Start*

----------


## سامي الباز

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## didrosoft

شكرا اخي الفاضل وياريت اعادة تحميل بعض الملفات لان الروابط غير شغالة وشكرا

----------


## وحيد الحرمان1

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

